# Sunset Sherbert



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2016)

I was given a cone of this by a dispensary owner I know. I was also given a few clones by a friend. This is really an awesome strain. Very potent and very tasty. This one is becoming a very popular strain. I thought I would share this review. Take the metaphysical properties with a grain of salt. ~ Burnin1
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunset Sherbert | Cannabis Strain Review

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvL1uDnf1Qw[/ame]



DragonFeather369 

*Published on Aug 6, 2016*


----------

